# Seiko diver



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

*Seiko diver*


View Advert


Wanted, seiko divers watch. condition unimportant (patina just adds to the charm) working or not working.




*Advertiser*

JIMMYNo1



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£50.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

